

Spanish lobby that made Goggle News to shut down now asks for EU intervention - jaimebuelta

In less than 24 hours, which is quite funny.<p>AEDE, which is the organisation that lobbied to create the &quot;Google Tax&quot; in Spain that made them shut down Google News, is now asking Spain and EU authorities intervention to avoid it. In their words &quot;they are willing to negotiate with Google&quot; [1]
The announcement of shutting down Google News has been previously discussed in HN, just this morning [2] with a good summary in English from the top comment [3]<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.abc.es&#x2F;medios&#x2F;20141211&#x2F;abci-aede-editores-google-news-201412112017.html (sorry, in Spanish) Google-translated here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;translate.google.ie&#x2F;translate?sl=auto&amp;tl=en&amp;js=y&amp;prev=_t&amp;hl=en&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.abc.es%2Fmedios%2F20141211%2Fabci-aede-editores-google-news-201412112017.html&amp;edit-text=&amp;act=url<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8732859
[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cfenollosa.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;spanish-media-just-shot-themselves-in-the-foot----or-maybe-in-the-head.html
======
lsaferite
I seriously find it hilarious when large interest groups buy legislation that
they think favors them and then they discover they have killed the goose that
laid the golden eggs, so to speak.

Greed is such a horrible disease.

~~~
debacle
Which is worse, greed or fear?

~~~
joshschreuder
I say fear, both feelings make people do irrational things, but I think the
fear of losing everything is far stronger than the desire to have more.

